# Our dear Ozzy has gone



## Jerryjoanne (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello, I've wanted to share my grief or at least try and find some sense of relief (if that's possible) having lost our dear 11 year old Norfolk Terrier on the 20th August 2015 in the afternoon at approximately 5.30 pm.
He has had a heart murmur for a few years and been on medication for the last two to stabilise him which has given him a good standard of life.
However, this Monday evening saw a rapid decline whereby he became lifeless and very poorly; we took him to the local vet hospital whereby he was placed on antibiotics but after a few days it was clear he was making no progress.
The vet called us in Monday and we were met by a very subdued and tired little dog that clearly was giving up.
There was no acknowledgement that my wife and I had walked in the room and he was cradled in our arms like a child's furry toy with no life or character.
This reaction was killing us and we knew now the outcome was not promising.
We were crying and desperately looking for reassurance from the vet that he could be fixed; we were not provided with the words we wanted to hear.
No medication was going to make Ozzy better and my wife and I had always agreed not to allow our little man to suffer when the time came.
The decision was crippling and I will never forget that moment when the vet put our little member of the family to sleep; it was horrendous to watch as it was a massive chunk of our life being snatched away and there was nothing we could do without prolonging his clear discomfort.
It's now but a few days on and our home is too quiet, the routine upside down and we're crying randomly when something triggers us to become very emotional.
The cage, the blankets, the collar, harness, food and drink bowl, the sound of him, all gone.
We feel angry, upset, guilty, lonely; the warm,cosy feeling seems to have gone in our home at present.
We have tried to carry on as normal as possible by spending time away from home with family and go shopping, driving, anything to avoid spending to much time at home.
It's clearly early days but my wife and I miss our little companion massively and I in particular tend to hover around my wife more so now for fear of being alone.
I'm writing this lengthy passage to try and release my emotions and feelings I have to try and ease the suffering we both have right now; perhaps this will help, I don't know.
I want to fast forward to forget this pain we have, but the same token, I want Ozzy back as he was brought into our world and loved and cared for every single day without hesitation.
I'm sure I'm not alone sharing all these thoughts and feelings but right now we have a void and it hurts so much and we can't seem to fathom out how to make it better.
I will continue to read other stories and advice here and thank you for allowing me to release our thoughts.
Go bless our Ozzy and thank you our little man for making our lives so much better by asking for so little but giving so much!! X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry you've lost your dear boy. Many of us have been in the same situation and it leaves a really large hole in our lives because they are important members of the family. Things are very raw for you at the moment and there are lots of emotions to go through in grieving. Things that have helped me at this time are making a photo book or putting a memorial online. He was a lucky boy to have two people who loved him and gave him a happy life. RIP Ozzy.


----------



## Jerryjoanne (Aug 23, 2015)

Charity, you have written such kind words; this really helps knowing caring owners are there to provide support. We are awaiting his ashes and are looking for a vase or similar to keep at home to cherish his time spent with us. We have many photos gathered since a puppy! I hope the pain we feel eases and we can remember the great things he brought to us. The picture and lovely words you've attached are welcomed too.And yes, RIP little Ozzy.
Thank you, thank you!
X


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so sorry. Grief is a truly horrible thing. I lost my dog over 20 years ago and even now if it thunders "hope the dog is okay" sometimes flashes through my mind. He hated thunder. It does get easier with time.

You did all you could do for him and gave him a good life. RIP Ozzy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that you have lost Ozzy.

Its the hardest thing of all that we have to do when the realisation hits that this time, is going to be the time that with all the love and best veterinary treatment available that there is no longer anything we can do to make them better anymore.

Although its a hard and heartbreaking decision that we have to make, its the last act of selfless love that we can do for them and that's to set them free from any more pain and suffering.

It is heartbreaking and the range of emotions that hit you all at once are unbearable, and all the emotions that you are feeling now, are normal and ones that all of us who have had to make the heartbreaking decision go through. You do feel that you will never ever get through it, but in time you will find that although all you feel are tears and sadness now and the loss and pain, you will again with time find that you will remember him and the good times again with a smile on your face.

When I lost my 4th dog last year, I found this poem which helped to put it into some kind of perspective and I hope that it will help you too. I'm sure Ozzy had a wonderful life with you and knew just how much he was loved.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Ozzy.

*May I Go?*
May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say goodbye to pain filled days
and endless lonely nights?
I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?
I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and living light.
I want to go
I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day.
To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears
I'll not be far,
I promise that, and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go

Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you too,
that's why it's hard to say goodbye
and end this life with you.
So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today
_Written for a beloved pet & friend.by Susan A. Jackson_


----------



## Jerryjoanne (Aug 23, 2015)

You are all so very thoughtful; my wife and I appreciate such sincere words. We're stuck in limbo treading water and finding all these emotions overwhelming.
I'm sure this will become manageable in time but at present, we're engulfed in constant reminders of a little hound that radiated love and affection which we both reciprocated.
Thank you once again.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Jerryjoanne said:


> You are all so very thoughtful; my wife and I appreciate such sincere words. We're stuck in limbo treading water and finding all these emotions overwhelming.
> I'm sure this will become manageable in time but at present, we're engulfed in constant reminders of a little hound that radiated love and affection which we both reciprocated.
> Thank you once again.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Ozzy. I feel your pain so much, it is hard to let our lovely furries go when they are such a huge part of our lives. Thinking of you both tonight xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Jerryjoanne (Aug 23, 2015)

Bless you Polly G and Britt, my wife and I returned to work today after spending our week break worrying about Ozzy in hospital. We still reflect wondering if the vet could have been wrong and perhaps our little man would have improved but with his heart condition and Cushings disease confirmed, Ozzy was not destined to improve. Seeing his rapid decline was terrible, watching him drift away was horrendous. But we couldn't bear to watch our little furry continue being so unhappy and not improving.The vet too was adamant this decision was the right one. A few days on, we're talking about him, talking to him at home (convinced his spirit is here) and trying to move on but it's hard. Having chatted to work colleagues today produced many sad tales too; this has helped when you know time will heal the hurt one feels. This picture is one of loads we have, "chilling on the stairs"; mummy's little bear! Thank you!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im in floods of tears after reading this. The heartbreak when they are gone is bitter and cruel. Such a beautiful baby, and I don't think I will get the image of those 'eyes' out of my head for some time to come! RIP little one x


----------



## Jerryjoanne (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry to continue with this but it helps me to share my feelings; we collected his ashes today in a beautiful diddy wooden casket and a lovely plaque on top with "Ozzy" engraved. He's now on a small nest of tables between my wife and I in the lounge so we can talk to him and see him too. I have changed my routine in the morning so my wife doesn't ponder without him not being there any more. Our son in his early twenties has been great, calling round more to keep us company or invite us to his home-anything to keep our spirits up! Would I turn the clock back if I could? Of course I would! Would Ozzy have got better? Sadly no. We have to fight these upsetting feelings. Friends and family are the two factors we really have been grateful for and the caring approach from the vet hospital. Love your pets, spoil them rotten!!!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss hun....we've all been there and it doesn't get any easier....thinking of you at this very sad time.
R.I.P. Dearest Ozzy x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So sorry to read about the loss of your dear Ozzy.
What a sweet lad he was.
R.I.P. Ozzy xxx


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

So very sorry to hear you lost your precious boy. I feel your pain. I lost each of my 4 dogs in 4 consecutive years, it was unbearable, one also had Cushings, the last one I lost had been a diabetic for 5 years. Each time it never got any easier, if anything it was harder. But with time you will be able to look back and remember all the happy times, oh you will still cry for them, I do. I swore after I lost my last one....never again and here I am 3 years down the line with Saffron she brings so much joy into my life, even when she is being a complete lil scamp. So time does heal us.
R.I.P Ozzy
to you both, remember you gave him a wonderful life and you did the best for him at all times. Bless you both.

MY DOGS
Not blood of my blood,
Nor bone of my bone.
But adored as my own.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

maybe dogs have shorter life spans than us so we can love more than one in our lifetime?

like a relay race, one dog passes us on to another to look after, then another till eventually we catch up with them....


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

when they are set free

free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
movement comes easy just like a pup
There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
they want their loved ones to come see
they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
no longer in any of this worldly dangers
their only want is to feel that hand upon their head 
to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
for us to see them and call their name
that we cant see them is just a shame
they will be happy to know we continue to love
their loyalty is to make us happy
i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
many many heart scars i will have
they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
on the day when the lord sets me free
when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
until then they will continue with the above




What you have posted sounds so familiar and still so raw within me.It has been a while now and the sadness has faded a bit but i don't think it will ever be gone.The hurt and emotion and feelings and just the raw pain Is insatiable.It will fade in time.How much time?that depends on you as everyone is different.Months after what happened to me I still have my good days and my bad days.I still miss my little man so very much.I do however know it will get better.Take care of your selves and try to remember the good and happy times.They will carry you through.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

So so sorry that your little ozzy has gone . I know exactly how you are feeling because I have just gone through the same thing . I had my 15 year old buster put to sleep on Monday . ( have put a post on here) the pain of watching him die in my arms. And the guilt of making the decision of letting his life end. And coming down stairs every morning and not seeing him there to great me. It feels like I will never be happy again. Hope that you are both feeling a little stronger now. Jackie


----------



## Jerryjoanne (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Jerryjoanne (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello to all of you that have shown so much kindness after we lost our cherished Ozzy. We have spent many hours and days pondering as to how we should move on and after many tears, we both agreed there was a void that we could not fill.
As such, I would like to introduce Ted!
He arrived home on the 10th October from a KC registered breeder and he is a black and tan Norfolk Terrier!
He is very partial to cuddles and owns a great set of teeth!
At about 12 weeks old, he is growing at quite a rate yet though being a little naughty, he is our new baby and we love him.
Ted will share our lives, just like Ozzy did and I'm sure will make our lives far more enjoyable!
All I will say, if you believe it's right to carry on your lives without a pet by your side, that's fine but if you believe you need that "fix" or whatever it is to complete your lives, then do what we've done and welcome another addition to your family !!!!
We all handle grief in different ways and we will never forget Ozzy but we wanted to carry on loving another furry so Ted will now share our home and Ozzy's garden!
Once again, many, many thanks for all the beautiful words that you all left here for my wife and I-it DID genuinely help the healing process and make us realise we were not alone.
Bless you all.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

There are no rules when it comes to how you handle your grief, having another puppy doesn't lessen your feelings for Ozzy in the slightest... enjoy every minute with Ted & I mean every minute!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Reading your pain brings fresh tears anew for my dearly loved cat Night, and my recently missing Huxley. 

I am so glad you have invited a little puppy into your home, to heal the rawness, to give your lives new meaning. Rest in peace Ozzy, never forgotten.

Bless you both. x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sad to hear about your loss, and love your new addition , he will help you heal I'm sure.
I love Norfolk terriers , we met one in Norfolk at Heacham about 2 years ago , gorgeous he was ! Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Anneboxermad (Dec 27, 2015)

Jerryjoanne said:


> Hello, I've wanted to share my grief or at least try and find some sense of relief (if that's possible) having lost our dear 11 year old Norfolk Terrier on the 20th August 2015 in the afternoon at approximately 5.30 pm.
> He has had a heart murmur for a few years and been on medication for the last two to stabilise him which has given him a good standard of life.
> However, this Monday evening saw a rapid decline whereby he became lifeless and very poorly; we took him to the local vet hospital whereby he was placed on antibiotics but after a few days it was clear he was making no progress.
> The vet called us in Monday and we were met by a very subdued and tired little dog that clearly was giving up.
> ...


So sorry for your loss. My boxer passed on boxing day while on a walk. I can't stop crying I can't eat I miss her so so much


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

In the darkness i turned to go
my last days done ill miss you so
no time even to say goodbye
or to lick the tears spilling from your eyes
thats when i heard you call my name
I knew right then i must turn back to ease your pain
since ive got no voice with which to speak
Its whispers in your dreams ill make
ease your heart and rest your mind
my time with you was the best of kind
i couldnt have asked for a better friend
weve shared our journey to the very end
theres one final thing you need to know
ill whisper in your ear before i go
im leaving first to find the way
so i can lead you back here on your last day


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Little Ted is beautiful and I'm sure Ozzy would be looking down and smiling, happy that you've found another friend to help heal your wounds and make you smile again. Three days before you got Ted, we lost our beloved dog who we'd had for 16 years so our grief was like yours. The house just isn't the same without her and, although we have two cats, I miss her doggie companionship so much. I hope you both have many happy years with dear Ted.


----------

